# Swollen shoulder



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

My pigeon was drooping one of her wings for a while but not anymore. She can fly but usual doesn't fly far because she is living in my apartment, and I thought she was getting better.

However, I noticed that there was an asymmetric, smooth swelling measuring about an inch in width and about 1/3 inch in depth in the scapula area underneath the feathers. In feeling around this area, I could not find a distinct mass or ulcer.

But when I feel the shoulder joint itself by lifting her wing, the joint is swollen and warm. As I say, she can fly as usual, but I think she may have sprained the shoulder or perhaps has paratyphoid. 

Has anybody else had a bird with these symptoms? Thanks for any suggestion.


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

Any thoughts, anyone?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Where do you live? Idealwould be having an avian vet examine the bird.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How is the bird acting otherwise? Eating? Drinking? What do the droppings look like?


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you for answering. The bird is acting normal, eating and pooping normal. The wing is warm over the lump.

The vet says she thinks it's a malignant tumor based on the xray. It's a soft tissue mass, no bone involvement, around the shoulder joint.

I don't know.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is this an avian vet? Where are you located. Sure it isn't salmonella or something? That can cause boils in the wing and leg joints. Did they do any other tests? They should check for other things, like bacteria.


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you, Jay3. The vet is not a dedicated avian vet but sees a lot of birds. She says if it's salmonella, the bird would be much sicker. She says it's a tumor and so near the air sac it might be difficult to remove. Have you seen birds with infection causing one swollen shoulder at the base of the wing?

I really appreciate all your answers to help people on this forum.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

But without testing and looking for bacteria that can cause that sort of thing, could something not be missed? A simple dropping sample would tell you a lot. And a bird can carry Salmonella and not be sick. Odd way to come to a diagnosis.
Will you tell me where you are?


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

I meant to thank cwebster also.

I live in the Palm Springs area in CA. The vet I saw was puzzled at why I kept asking about paratyphoid and insisted that Salmonella would cause the bird to be a lot sicker. Unfortunately, there is no dedicated avian vet in this area. 

Jay3, are you a vet? 

Also, my bird is 8 and a half years old, which the vet said meant that she is a "senior" bird and therefore at increased risk for developing a cancer.

I hope to God it is not.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No, I am not a vet. But I do know that pigeons can carry Salmonella without showing that they are sick. Not difficult to test the droppings for bacteria. Most older pigeons don't develop cancer. So just being 8+ years isn't reason enough to assume it is cancer.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Adult birds show a mild infection or may be completely without symptoms. 
https://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/medications/paratyphoid


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks, Jay3. 

My bird's shoulder where the wing joins her body has a lump on top that is smooth and about 2 inches. Underneath she has a second lump that is half an inch and sticks out and is the same color as her skin, which is reddish. There is no ulceration. Have you seen paratyphoid look like that?

I work long hours but will try to post some photos soon.


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

*Mass at wing pit.*

Here is a picture of the mass at the wing pit. There is a second mass and I will attach that separately.


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

*Smaller image Wing pit mass*

This is a smaller image of the same mass at the left wing pit.


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

*Mass on back of left wing*

This is a view from above.


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

*Xray*

This is the xray. You can see the two separate masses around the left shoulder. The smaller one that I showed in the first picture is the one that's more in front.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting that. It is quite large isn't it? Not sure what it would be. Maybe the vet is right. I'm sorry.


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank for your reply. 

I didn't notice the lump until 3 weeks ago. Before that she was holding that wing lower than the other, but then 2 weeks ago it wasn't drooped any more. I thought she had sprained it. Quite puzzling.

It goes to show that we should check our birds for masses often. If I had caught it earlier, it might have been able to be surgically removed, but now it seems so big that may be the entire wing would have to be removed if I wanted to put her through all that. It is also very close to the air sac.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They can do well with only one wing once they get used to it. You probably wouldn't have found it earlier anyway when it was small. How old is she?


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

She's 8 and a half years old.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That too bad. You could try to get a second opinion.


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks, Jay. I've been treating her with Bactrim and changed to Baytril yesterday, but she developed diarrhea two days ago. The vet says he's never seen infection present this way, so I stopped antibiotics and have been giving her probiotics. Hopefully the diarrhea will stop soon. 

She's acting normal otherwise, eating lots of fresh peas along with her regular food.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A bit of ACV in the drinking water would help too. About 1 Tablespoon to a gallon of water, or just a few drops in a cup would help.


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks, Jay3. I guess it controls any yeast infection that could have arisen from the antibiotic treatment?


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

To followup. My bird had a tumor. It was growing fast. One day it started to bleed on the surface. I couldn't stop the bleeding despite putting pressure on it. A bird doesn't have a large reserve of blood, and she passed away peacefully at my home in her nest on October 5.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Oars, i am so sorry for the loss of your bird. It is always hard. When we lost Phoebe ( heart disease and internal xanthomatosis), it was really hard. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost her. You did all you could have. At least she is out of pain.
Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you, Jay3 and cwebster, for your kind thoughts. I will be adopting a pair of pigeons soon from somewhere.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That would be nice to adopt a pair. Please let us know when you do, and with pictures of the new pair.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Will look forward to seeing the new adoptees.


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

Will do. Right now where I live there isn't an already paired up pair available. I'm thinking of adopting single ones, just two of them. Hoping they won't both be boys, because I've heard they may fight.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, males will usually fight. Any new birds you get should first be introduced slowly to each other.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

There is a pigeon rescuer, Terry Whatley, in Lake Forest, CA, and another, Bruce, in Loomis. Am wondering if there may be rescued birds near you? Craiglist palm springs also lists pigeons including some in Inland Empire but i do not know how near that is to you. Hope you find some wonderful deserving birds to adopt. Best wishes!


----------

